# Male Pup Suddenly Peeing Sitting Down



## vandyalum (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello - 

We recently brought home a male puppy (giant schnauzer). For the first several days that we had him, he pee'd standing up, leaning slightly forward. He has now started peeing sitting down at times. Is this normal?

Obviously my worry is that I can't always tell when he's peeing or about to pee if he's sitting down, whether we're inside or outside. This behavior makes house training a bit more difficult.

Thanks!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vandyalum said:


> Hello -
> 
> We recently brought home a male puppy (giant schnauzer). For the first several days that we had him, he pee'd standing up, leaning slightly forward. He has now started peeing sitting down at times. Is this normal?
> 
> ...


Male dogs as pups usually squat too pee at first, its not usually until they are older and start maturing that they cock their legs, ages they do it can vary considerably. Personally I wouldnt worry it may be that he is just beginning to start cocking his leg so still squats too.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I think sometimes when they are tired they squat  My 12 week old Rott will sometimes stand slightly bend knees leaning forward, but if he's tired he goes like a bitch would, I think it's just when they gotta go they gotta go and any position will do


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you mean squatting or is he literally sitting down properly and peeing?

My 2 year old Lab often squats like a bitch for a proper pee still although he's been cocking his leg for over a year.


----------



## vandyalum (Jun 4, 2013)

He sits on his bottom, not squats. He's never squatted. He's only ever pee'd standing up leaning slightly forward on his legs (no cocking) or he's been sitting down on his bottom.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vandyalum said:


> He sits on his bottom, not squats. He's never squatted. He's only ever pee'd standing up leaning slightly forward on his legs (no cocking) or he's been sitting down on his bottom.


Its not unusual to squat and sometimes they squat low to the ground but if he is peeing actually in a proper sit then I wouldnt think it normal. Is he actually peeing on himself? Have you taken him for his vet check yet? If not just mention it to the vet and he can check him out to make sure there is no problems.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

If he's under 10 months its normal for a pup to sit while peeing.


----------

